# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Ammattikuskien välineet

## Pyöräpummi

Tour Down Under tekniikkaa!
Tuliko tämä nyt oikeaan säikeeseen?

Eikös BMC:llä ollut aikaisemmin Eastonin kiekot?
Kumeina on 25 mm Contit! Takana 75 mm ja edessä 50 mm kiekko!
Osasarja on vieläkin 7970.



Lampre-Meridan osasarja piti olla SRAM mutta kuvassa se onkin 7970?

----------


## VPR

> Eikös BMC:llä ollut aikaisemmin Eastonin kiekot?



BMC heivasi Eastonin kiekot ja putkiosat ja vaihtoi Shimanon kiekkoihin ja 3T:n putkiosiin.

----------


## nure

BMC:ssä vekkuli ohjauslaakeri... Ei Meridassa ainakaan väritys onnistunut vaiko sitten tiimin väri...

----------


## kukavaa

on kyllä ruma bmc, tommosella robocop-tyylillä vielä tuo mieleen finnpowerin. mutta tuo mystinen etujarru on kyllä kivasti upotettu. ohjainlaakerin meiningit menee ihan ohi. onks tuo sitten ihan jonkun proffan filo? kun eihän siinä hirvittävästi näyttäisi satula-stonga tiputusta. kolme sentii avaruudettimia, oho.
onko noissa kammissa aina ollu keskellä tollanen ihme pyörylä? on ne sitten ollut rumat ennen neli-hämis hommeleitakin.

----------


## juu-zo

Kammet taitaa olla srm d-a kammet.

----------


## nure

Melkein tuollainen yhden rengaskoon pyörä ;-)

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Kiinnostaa kokonaiskuva siitä millä komponenteilla eri tiimit ajavat tänä vuonna.
SRAM on kutistunut kolmeen tiimiin.
Sitten on myös tiimejä, jotka eivät ole saaneet osia sponssauksella.
Esimerkiksi Garmin-Cervelo ostaa itse Shimano-vaihteistot. 

Täysiä Shimano-tiimejä (kiekot, osasarja ja Pro-putket) ovat ainakin Argos-Shimano (Felt), Green-Edge (Scott), Sky (Pinarello) ja Team Blanco (Giant). 


Voisitteko mahdollisesti auttaa niin saataisiin aikaan kattava tiimikohtainen lista komponentti-sponsareista?
Kiinnitettäisiin huomiota vaihteistoon, kiekkoihin, kampiin sekä putkiosiin.

Mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta Euskatel-Eskadi Orbeasta (Tour Down Under)

----------


## Aakoo

> Voisitteko mahdollisesti auttaa niin saataisiin aikaan kattava tiimikohtainen lista komponentti-sponsareista?
> Kiinnitettäisiin huomiota vaihteistoon, kiekkoihin, kampiin sekä putkiosiin.



Ei ole kovin kattava, mutta jonkunlainen lista + juttua löytyy: http://inrng.com/2013/01/2013-pro-team-bikes/

----------


## #Juha#

> Sitten on myös tiimejä, jotka eivät ole saaneet osia sponssauksella.
> Esimerkiksi Garmin-Cervelo ostaa itse Shimano-vaihteistot.



Sponsoriksi pääseminen edellyttää luultavasti myös rahallista tukemista ei vain osien antamista. Tuskin Garmin osista maksaa. Oma veikkaus vain.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Sponsoriksi pääseminen edellyttää luultavasti myös rahallista tukemista ei vain osien antamista. Tuskin Garmin osista maksaa. Oma veikkaus vain.



Kyllä se on kerrottu Garmin taholta että Shimano on kokonaan jättänyt vastaamatta pyyntöihin.
Tour Down Underissa Garminilla oli myös Ultegra Di2:lla varustettuja pyöriä.
Garmin-Cervelo on täysin omasta pussistaan maksanut Di2:t.

Aakoo:n linkistä poimittua:
"Even at the top level some teams are not sponsored by component  manufacturers. Some teams are sponsored directly by the parent company  but others rely on deals with their national distributor and a few  squads even buy their components, albeit at very preferential rates. For  example note Garmin-Sharp is not sponsored by Shimano but uses their  parts, albeit with a mix n’match to incorporate components from the  likes of Rotor. The chieftains of choice are Vacansoleil-DCM with an FSA  crank, Look pedals and a gold KMC chain and more."

Cyclingnews:
"The Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 electronic group on Dekker's S5 is a rather  common sight in the pro peloton these days but it's a key distinction  that the team buys those components instead of receiving them for free  from Shimano. It's obviously a more expensive route than a full-blown  sponsorship deal but it also affords Garmin-Barracuda the freedom to mix  and match componentry at will as well as choose wheels and cockpits  that don't lie beneath the Shimano and PRO corporate umbrella.
"
Googlaat vaan niin löydät enemmän linkkejä!

----------


## Also R

> SRAM on kutistunut kolmeen tiimiin.



http://www.cyclingtips.com.au/2013/0...proteam-rides/
Kun myös Movistar ja BMC ajavat sähkövaihteilla, niin nyt onkin helppo luetella ne kolme tiimiä, jotka vaihtavat perinteisesti.

----------


## OJ

> on kyllä ruma bmc, tommosella robocop-tyylillä vielä tuo mieleen finnpowerin. mutta tuo mystinen etujarru on kyllä kivasti upotettu. ohjainlaakerin meiningit menee ihan ohi. onks tuo sitten ihan jonkun proffan filo? kun eihän siinä hirvittävästi näyttäisi satula-stonga tiputusta. kolme sentii avaruudettimia, oho.
> onko noissa kammissa aina ollu keskellä tollanen ihme pyörylä? on ne sitten ollut rumat ennen neli-hämis hommeleitakin.



on tossa varmaan toistakymmentä senttiä droppia, mutta olishan tohon voinut laittaa vaikka 6 asteen kannattimen ja lyhentää kaulaputken sopivamman mittaiseksi. SRM joutuu käyttämään 7800 DA kampia noissa systeemeissään kun uudemmissa on liian vähän matskua koneistamista varten. En tiedä käyttääkö vanhoja varastoja vai ostaako Shimanolta uusia kampia. Jos on vanhaa varastoa, niin jossain vaiheessa varmaan loppuu kammet ja joutuu keksimään Shimanolle jotain muuta.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Petakilla Meridan Reacto alla San Luisissa:

http://www.steephill.tv/2013/tour-de...C_6499copy.jpg

Sen verran eroa tuossa Reactossa, että takajarru näyttää hävinneen (keskiön alle)?

Uusi Meridan aika-ajopyörä:

----------


## TetedeCourse

> on kyllä ruma bmc, tommosella robocop-tyylillä vielä tuo mieleen finnpowerin. mutta tuo mystinen etujarru on kyllä kivasti upotettu. ohjainlaakerin meiningit menee ihan ohi. onks tuo sitten ihan jonkun proffan filo?



Makuja on monia - minusta tuo fillari on taasen äärettömän tyylikkään ja sexyn näköinen  :Cool:  (tosin ei ehkä täysin noilla kiekoilla)

----------


## FRE_A_K

Melkoinen oksennus toi Meridan väritys...  :Hymy:  Eipä ole takahaarukkaa turhan pitkäksi tehty nyky rungoissa.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Eipä ole takahaarukkaa turhan pitkäksi tehty nyky rungoissa.



Helpoin tapa saada pitoa vetävälle pyörälle.

----------


## nure

> Melkoinen oksennus toi Meridan väritys...  Eipä ole takahaarukkaa turhan pitkäksi tehty nyky rungoissa.



Komppaan!

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Kilpakireässä Sculturassa nähtävästi ei voi käyttää yli 23 mm kumeja.
Myöskin etäisyys keskiöstä taka-akseliin on 400 mm. S:n ja C:n suositus on 405 mm.
Tuolla etäisyydellä pitää etuvaihtajan olla asemoitu hyvin tarkkaan.
Noilla spekseillä en ostaisi pyörää miltään merkiltä.

Tekniset ja kaupalliset näkökohdat ajaa 10-0 esteettisyyden ohi, joka on myös makuasia josta ollaan HELPOSTI montaa mieltä.
Sculturan väritys on räikeä, but so what?

Meridan mailman toiseksi suurin pyörävalmistaja sekä Spessun pääomistaja.
Sen lisäksi että yksi tiimi käyttää Meridaa on kolmella tiimillä Spessut.

Vertailun vuoksi kaksi tiimiä ajaa Pinarelloilla ja yhdellä on Bianchit. Siinä ovat italialaiset merkit Pro Tourilla.

----------


## Jack Bauer

Pinarello oli voittajan valinta TdF:ssä! Ei siinä tarvitse olla maailman suurin pyöränvalmistaja, että tekee hyviä pyöriä. Tai mitään muutakaan. Kyllä se laatu aina korvaa määrän. Mielummin yksi hyvä fillari kuin tuhat huonoa.

----------


## kukavaa

onpa erikoinen jarru-juttu tossa ridleyssä???



ihan hienoja filoja, giantin _suora_ vaakaputki miellytti, vaikka muuten vähän ruma kylläkin (vaikka olisi kuinka suuri ja mahtava fillareitten valmistaj).

----------


## Mr Hyde

> Meridan mailman toiseksi suurin pyörävalmistaja sekä Spessun pääomistaja.
> Sen lisäksi että yksi tiimi käyttää Meridaa on kolmella tiimillä Spessut.



Tietääkseni Mike on aina ollut pääomistaja ja on nyt ostanut melkein koko Meridan osuuden takaisin.

----------


## #Juha#

> Kyllä se on kerrottu Garmin taholta että Shimano on kokonaan jättänyt vastaamatta pyyntöihin.
> Tour Down Underissa Garminilla oli myös Ultegra Di2:lla varustettuja pyöriä.
> Garmin-Cervelo on täysin omasta pussistaan maksanut Di2:t.



Pakko kait se on uskoa etteivät saa osia ilmaiseksi. Mikä lie sitten hinnoittelu pro- talleille, ei ihan listahinta varmaan.

----------


## Lasol

> Pinarello oli *voittajan valinta* TdF:ssä! Ei siinä tarvitse olla maailman suurin pyöränvalmistaja, että tekee hyviä pyöriä. Tai mitään muutakaan. Kyllä se laatu aina korvaa määrän. Mielummin yksi hyvä fillari kuin tuhat huonoa.



Eipä tainnu olla voittajan oma valinta tuo millä ajo (ja ajaa). Eiköhän ollu ihan sponsorisopimus. Niin ja olis aivan saletisti pärjänny muullakin konkelilla.

Saahan sitä tykätä jostain merkistä enemmän kun toisista, mutta koko tekstisi on kyllä aika sisällötöntä suu vaahdossa hehkutusta. Ei siinä, ei omassakaan ole mitään viestiä.

----------


## Warlord

Onko nuo ammattilaisten pyörät normaaleja myyntirunkoja? Vai tehdäänkö huipuille customrunkoja? Jos vaikka sponsorilta ei löydy sopivaa ja yleensähän koko talli ajaa samalla mallilla.

----------


## TuplaO

^Riippuu keneltä kysyy. Jotkut on sitä mieltä, ettei carbonia kustomoida edes tähdille. Toisaalta olen kuullut tarinaa, että esim. custom-runkoihin erikoistunut Sarto pystyisi tekemään, ja tekisikin, custom-geolla ihan aidon näköisiä Trekkejä, Spessuja tai mitä näitä nyt on (pystyvät siis duunaamaan muotoiltuja putkia tjsp). Eikö esim. Pozzaton ole sanottu ajelevan custom-vehkeillä? Cunegon (?) Meridakin on kuulemma tavallista pidempi. Tiedä sitten mistä kohtaa kulkee totuus...

----------


## rjrm

Muistelen lukeneeni, että ainakin periaatteessa kilpailuissa pitäisi käyttää sellaisia pyöriä ja osia, jotka ovat kenen tahansa ostettavissa. Se onkin sitten tulkintakysymys, miten se ostaminen oikeasti onnistuu. Joku brittilehti irvailikin, että onko esim brittien olympiapyöriä oikeasti ostettavissa jostakin. Oli kuulemma tehty semmoiset klausuulit, että pyöriä on vaikea toimittaa, koska sitä sun tätä ja niin jää pyörät muilta tilaamatta.  :Hymy: 

Mutta periaatteessa ne ammattilaiset ajaa samoilla pyörillä mitä mekin.

----------


## Warlord

Tuntuisi oudolta, että me itse filumme ostavat mittaamme ja mittautamme sopivuutta, mutta prolle lyödään pyörä käteen ja sillä hyvä. Sopiva ei siis ole se mitä on myyjän hyllyssä vaan se mikä on sponssina.

----------


## CamoN

Muistelen lukeneeni että Tom Boonen on ajanut ainakin Paris-Roubaix'ta custom-rungolla. Tai tavallaan "prototyyppigeometrialla" jota sarjavalmistettiin seuraavana vuonna. Minä näkisin homman niin että nimenomaan hiilikuitua, jos jotain, muokataan tähdille. Käsittääkseni hiilarirungon valmistus on edelleen melko paljon käsityötä vaativa prosessi.

----------


## Warlord

Vai valitseeko paljon tarjouksia saavat huiput muka tiimin sen mukaan, kellä on tarjota sopiva runko?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Procycling lehdessä oli juttu Legend -nimisestä valmistajasta, joka kuulemma tekee proffille mittatilausfillareita, jotka eivät ole tyytyväisiä tallien tarjoamaan kalustoon. Pyörät maalataan näyttämään samanlaisilta, kuin muu tallin kalusto.

"Legend is a highly exclusive italian brand that specialises in custom frames made in carbon fibre, titanium and steel. Most interesting of all are their bikes that you see without realising it. For years now, when a top pro, or even a whole team, is unsatisfied with their sponsored bikes or needs special geometry, they go 
to legend to get custom frames made to their spec but painted to look like their sponsor’s bikes. There were some legend frames in this year’s tour de France but 
you didn’t notice them "


http://www.miche.it/uploads/pdf/rass...gend-Miche.pdf

----------


## juhoo

Juttua Saganin viime vuoden Kalifornian ympäriajon Cannondalesta:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...e-supersix-evo

"Although the expense of carbon molds has made custom geometry cost-prohibitive for some companies, Cannondale had created a “54x58” mold for former Liquigas rider Daniele Bennati. Now used by Sagan, the frame size features a 54cm seat tube with a relatively long 58cm top tube."

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Joku brittilehti irvailikin, että onko esim brittien olympiapyöriä oikeasti ostettavissa jostakin. Oli kuulemma tehty semmoiset klausuulit, että pyöriä on vaikea toimittaa, koska sitä sun tätä ja niin jää pyörät muilta tilaamatta



Kai sen saa, mutta

(ilman alveja)
Ratarunko £25,298.83
Haarukka £25,983.53
Satulatolppa £1,572.80
Kampisetti £18,809.40
Ohjaustankosysteemi £23,247.88

Puuttuvat hilppeet ja UKSI pyörä äkkiä £105,000 pyörä (ilman alvia ja rahtia).

 :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

^oho, haarukka seitsemisenhunttia runkoa kalliimpi. no, olihan se aika leveä...

----------


## pätkä

Proffien pyörät 2013, Bikes Of The Peloton, kuvagalleria pyöristä http://www.cyclingtips.com.au/2013/0...proteam-rides/

----------


## Huderide

> Kai sen saa, mutta
> 
> (ilman alveja)
> Ratarunko £25,298.83
> Haarukka £25,983.53
> Satulatolppa £1,572.80
> Kampisetti £18,809.40
> Ohjaustankosysteemi £23,247.88
> 
> Puuttuvat hilppeet ja UKSI pyörä äkkiä £105,000 pyörä (ilman alvia ja rahtia).



Hiikuituhan ei sinällään ole itse mitenkään kamalan kallista, käsityöhän noissa maksaa. Olisi vain kiva tietää kuinka paljon noissa nuo raakaaineet maksa...

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Radioshack Leopard Team Bikes

----------


## fratello

Muutama hauska video mm. välineistä:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=TI7RWxCBFBU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=o8YhrAAvh7w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=zVgXJQB5aO4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=eR6a6Jp6vlI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=Egunxpl025Y

----------


## Samuli

Toisesta aiheesta kopsattu





> Menee hieman ohi grammanviilauksen. Cyclingnews  on tehnyt pienen katselmuksen Ausseissa olleiden tiimien pyöriin.  Viiden pyörän otannalla kevyin oli Gilbertin BMC, fillari painoi vain  7.25kg. Painavin oli G Thomasin Pinarello, minkä paino on 7.76kg.  Bianchi, Scott ja Giant menivät sitten tuohon väliin.



Voigtin Trek 7.68kg http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...adone-7-series

----------


## Jopexi

Nuo reiättömät kypärät ovat kyllä järjettömän rumia... Skyn ja FDJ:n mallit ihan siedettäviä, Giro näyttää suorastaan huvittavalta!

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Nuo reiättömät kypärät ovat kyllä järjettömän rumia... Skyn ja FDJ:n mallit ihan siedettäviä, Giro näyttää suorastaan huvittavalta!



Siinä sitä on huvittavuutta!

----------


## idänihme

Pariisi Roubaixissa oli varsin mielenkiintoista kalustoa taas liikkeellä. http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...-paris-roubaix Koska kaikki tietävät millä Cancellara ajelee niin erityishuomion viekin se millä kiekoilla rullattiin toisena maaliviivan yli (linkin kautta löytyy isompaa kuvaa).

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Onko nuo ammattilaisten pyörät normaaleja myyntirunkoja? Vai tehdäänkö huipuille customrunkoja? Jos vaikka sponsorilta ei löydy sopivaa ja yleensähän koko talli ajaa samalla mallilla.



Olen antanut paikallisen pyöräkauppiaan kertoa itselleni että Trekin Domainesta tehtiin Fabulle speciaali raami koska normi Domainessa emäputki on liian pitkä/korkea eikä "droppia" saatu tarpeeksi klassikko-ässän tarpeisiin... muistan kuulleeni että Trek teki (tai joutui tekemään?) raamia 1000kpl sarjan. Yksi vastaavilla geomerisilla suhteilla varustettu raami (mutta pienempi kokoinen) löytyi paikalliselle ässälle joka varusti sen uudella mekanisella Da:lla + muilla Bontragerin palikoilla... varsin erikoinen kattaus joka pitää päästä koeajamaan...

----------


## ratikka

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...peloton-37068/

Levyjarrua kisapeleihin.

----------


## Tumppi

Nykysuuntauksen mukaisten pyörien korkeat emäputket kirous profille? 200mm stemmi Kashechkinilla.  :Nolous:

----------


## idänihme

> Nykysuuntauksen mukaisten pyörien korkeat emäputket kirous profille? 200mm stemmi Kashechkinilla.



Tulee mieleen kaksikin asiaa tästä. Ensinnäkin noin pitkään stemmiin ei varmaan tarvitsisi laittaa paljon miinuskulmaa jotta kokoa isompi pyörä+muutama senttiä lyhyempi stemmi yhdistelmä olisi mahdollinen. Omaan silmään näyttäisi edes hieman vähemmän karmealta yhdistelmältä. Toisaalta pitkien stemmien tarve selittää paljon sitä miksi proffilla on stemmit ja tangot usein metallia. Maksaisi paljon tehdä prototyyppiosia hiilarista ja verrattuna nysästemmeihin noin pitkissä stemmeissä vipuvarsi on pitkä->jäykkyys ja kestävyys on isompi ongelma kuin normaalimitoilla.

----------


## Tumppi

> Tulee mieleen kaksikin asiaa tästä. Ensinnäkin noin pitkään stemmiin ei varmaan tarvitsisi laittaa paljon miinuskulmaa jotta kokoa isompi pyörä+muutama senttiä lyhyempi stemmi yhdistelmä olisi mahdollinen. Omaan silmään näyttäisi edes hieman vähemmän karmealta yhdistelmältä. Toisaalta pitkien stemmien tarve selittää paljon sitä miksi proffilla on stemmit ja tangot usein metallia. Maksaisi paljon tehdä prototyyppiosia hiilarista ja verrattuna nysästemmeihin noin pitkissä stemmeissä vipuvarsi on pitkä->jäykkyys ja kestävyys on isompi ongelma kuin normaalimitoilla.



Jep, tosin tässä tapauksessa kaksi kokoa isompi Spessu lyhentäisi stemmiä "vain" 3-4cm ja sitten stemmin pitäisi olla luokkaa 150mm ja ainakin -17 asteen kulmalla tyyliin Hjesjedal. 

Sitten kun on tarpeeksi kova ( cancellara, boonen, sagan) tai muuten vaan suosittu (pozzato) saa custom rungon jonka emäputkenkorkeus jostain 54cm rungosta ja vaakaputken pituus 58:sta, ja silti äijät ajaa vielä 140mm stemmeillä.

----------


## R.A.

Jos tuo yhä on sama stemmi kuin Kasheckinilla on aiemmin ollut, niin tuo on "vain" 165mm pitkä ja Rotorin valmistama. Näyttää kyllä ehkä snadisti vähemmän kärsineeltä kuin linkin jutussa oleva stemmi.

----------


## Tumppi

> Jos tuo yhä on sama stemmi kuin Kasheckinilla on aiemmin ollut, niin tuo on "vain" 165mm pitkä ja Rotorin valmistama. Näyttää kyllä ehkä snadisti vähemmän kärsineeltä kuin linkin jutussa oleva stemmi.



Saattaa olla saman pituinen tuo uudenpikin, kun vertaa tuohon eps interface yksikön kiinnityspantaan. Molemmista kuvista kun mittaa tuon pannan ja stemmin niin suhde identtinen. Etulevy ainakin erilainen ja tuossa Turkin ympäriajon kuvassa tosiaan vähän paremmassa hapessa. On tuo silti aika huikea ja ruma. Olisi vaikka maalannut mustaksi.

----------


## kukavaa

tourin pyöriä.

----------


## fyah

De Telegraafin mukaan Giant toimittaa Argos-Shimanon pyörät ensi kaudella ja Vacansoleilin kanssa bänät tekevät Bianchi taas alkaisi sponssaamaan Belkiniä. Nämä siis huhuja mutta joka tapauksessa Vacansoleilia ei nähtäne World Tour tasolla ensi kaudella, ehkä Procontinental tasolla.

----------


## fyah

> De Telegraafin mukaan Giant toimittaa Argos-Shimanon pyörät ensi kaudella ja Vacansoleilin kanssa bänät tekevät Bianchi taas alkaisi sponssaamaan Belkiniä. Nämä siis huhuja mutta joka tapauksessa Vacansoleilia ei nähtäne World Tour tasolla ensi kaudella, ehkä Procontinental tasolla.



Huhut Belkinin ja Bianchin yhteistyöstä ovat vahvistuneet eli Bianchi on Belkinin uusi pyöräsponssi. Klassikkotiimi tulee näillä näkymin käyttämään Bianchin uutta Infinito CV-mallia. Lähde: http://www.cyclingnews.com/

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ammattikuskien välineistä tuli mieleen TWL:n kalustosta ja tämänvuotisista maantiepyöräilyn SM-kisoista kertova juttu Skoda-asiakaslehdessä, jonka linkki löytyy fb-sivuilta:

https://www.facebook.com/TWDLanken

 :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

Team Sky jatkaa Pinarellolla seuraavat 3 vuotta:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/team...with-pinarello

----------


## juhoo

> Ammattikuskien välineistä tuli mieleen TWL:n kalustosta ja tämänvuotisista maantiepyöräilyn SM-kisoista kertova juttu Skoda-asiakaslehdessä, jonka linkki löytyy fb-sivuilta:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TWDLanken



Jos joku muukin preferoi suoria linkkejä:
http://www.skoda.fi/julkaisut/skoda_magazine_0413.html (s. 54->)

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Jos joku muukin preferoi suoria linkkejä:
> http://www.skoda.fi/julkaisut/skoda_magazine_0413.html (s. 54->)



Jos tsemppiä riittää, niin voisit  tsekkaa tän ketjun läpi ja tehdä niiden pohjalta suoraan linkkilistan valmistajien sivuille ja Liitiä voisi tehdä siitä stickyn, niin ei menisi oppineen aika hukkaan kanauutisissa tai missä milloinkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Jos joku muukin preferoi suoria linkkejä:
> http://www.skoda.fi/julkaisut/skoda_magazine_0413.html (s. 54->)



Jos tsemppiä riittää, niin voisit  tsekkaa tän ketjun läpi ja tehdä niiden pohjalta suoraan linkkilistan valmistajien sivuille ja Liitiä voisi tehdä siitä stickyn, niin ei menisi oppineen aika hukkaan kanauutisissa tai missä milloinkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> De Telegraafin mukaan Giant toimittaa Argos-Shimanon pyörät ensi kaudella.



Mielenkiintoista!
Ikävä kyllä Feltillä ei ole ollut mitään jakoa kun Giant on tullut kehiin. Argos-Shimano on myös menestynyt erinomaisesti. Kyllä Belkinin pojatkin pärjäsivät huomattavasti ennakko-odotuksia paremmin Tourissa.
Huomioitavaa on että Argos-Shimano on Hollanista, johon Giantilla on erityissuhde. Heillä on siellä iso tehdas, jossa kootaan nähtävästi kaikki Euroopassa myytävät Giantit?
Eikös myös Shimanon Euroopan pääkonttori ole Hollannissa? Japanilaisilla on myös pitkät historialliset suhteet Alankomaalaisiin.

----------


## fyah

Lisää uutisia pyöriin ja talleihin liittyen eli Movistar ja Pinarello eivät jatka yhteistyötään (toisin kuin jossain vaiheessa spekuloitiin). Vielä ei ole tiedossa mikä merkki toimittaa Movistarin pyörät ensi kaudelle mutta tarjouksia on kuulemma pöydällä http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/movi...with-pinarello . Näillä näkymin siis Pinarello toimittaa ainoastaan SKYlle pyörät ensi kaudella, jotta Wiggins voi sitten viskellä niitä ympäriinsä.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Lisää uutisia pyöriin ja talleihin liittyen eli Movistar ja Pinarello eivät jatka yhteistyötään (toisin kuin jossain vaiheessa spekuloitiin). Vielä ei ole tiedossa mikä merkki toimittaa Movistarin pyörät ensi kaudelle mutta tarjouksia on kuulemma pöydällä http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/movi...with-pinarello . Näillä näkymin siis Pinarello toimittaa ainoastaan SKYlle pyörät ensi kaudella, jotta Wiggins voi sitten viskellä niitä ympäriinsä.



Syy miksi Pinarello lopettaa Movistarin kanssa yhteistyön, on että Skyn sponsorointi on ensi vuonna _hieman_ hinnakasta. Kuulemani mukaan 5 miljoonaa euroa per vuosi + 300-400 pyörää. Saa jo myydä muutaman pyörän jotta sijoitus kannattaa...

----------


## asb

> Syy miksi Pinarello lopettaa Movistarin kanssa yhteistyön, on että Skyn sponsorointi on ensi vuonna _hieman_ hinnakasta. Kuulemani mukaan 5 miljoonaa euroa per vuosi + 300-400 pyörää. Saa jo myydä muutaman pyörän jotta sijoitus kannattaa...



Mitä ihmettä? 11-15 pyörää per kuski. Onhan siinä Wiggolle heiteltävää.


Fillareitahan ei tartte palauttaa, vaan niiden myymisellä kustannetaan yllättäviä menoja...

----------


## VesaP

> Wiggins voi sitten viskellä niitä ympäriinsä.



Tästä jäi erittäin paska maku suuhun keväällä Girossa. Krple, ei laatuvehkeitä käsitellä noin. Jos pyörän viskaa mäkeen, samalla  haistattaa *itut mekaanikoille jotka ovat yöllä pyöriä nysvänneet kasaan ja kuntoon samalla kun itse kuski on nähnyt märkiä unia sängyssään. Saatana.

----------


## Mattia

> Fillareitahan ei tartte palauttaa...



Perustuuko tietoon ?

----------


## fyah

> Tästä jäi erittäin paska maku suuhun keväällä Girossa. Krple, ei laatuvehkeitä käsitellä noin. Jos pyörän viskaa mäkeen, samalla haistattaa *itut mekaanikoille jotka ovat yöllä pyöriä nysvänneet kasaan ja kuntoon samalla kun itse kuski on nähnyt märkiä unia sängyssään. Saatana.



Joo, kohtuu ylimielistä meininkiä mielestäni. Nuokin episodit näki aika moni töllöstä ja ei ehkä junioreille ihan parasta käytösmallia..

EDIT: Vaikkakin yhden kerran pyörä kivasti parkkeerasikin itsensä kalliota vasten ja Wiggon kiukuttelu näytti lähinnä idioottimaiselta kun pyörä ei edes kaatunut  :Leveä hymy: . Phinneyhän tätä twittersissa kommentoikin että oli priceless tilanne, vähän sama kuin jos koettaa paiskata oven suutuspäissään kiinni ja siinä ovessa onkin pumppu joka sulkee sen hitaaaaaaaaasti

----------


## kukavaa

ammattikuskien välineet on vaan vähän eri luokkaa kun paskanen kauppa bulkki, ei kaadu edes menestyneen pyöränkaatajan käsissä. pinalla ollaan opittu.

edit. 300-400 fillaria vuodessa kuulostaa kyllä ihan hillittömältä määrältä. veikkaan että sikariportaan suvut ajelee kesäisin jädekiskalle pätevillä pinarellon valmistamilla polkupyörillä.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Mitä ihmettä? 11-15 pyörää per kuski. Onhan siinä Wiggolle heiteltävää.
> 
> 
> Fillareitahan ei tartte palauttaa, vaan niiden myymisellä kustannetaan yllättäviä menoja...



Voi olla että Pinarellon myyntiagentti liioitteli määrää, mutta ei se loppujen lopuksi ole hirveästi. 

Vaikka 3-4 kisapyörää per kausi, 2 TT kisakonetta, 2 klassikkofillaria, 2 treenipyörää + treeni TT + varapyörät + mahdolliset erikoismaalatut menopelit + henkilöstölle joitain kappaleita?

----------


## Poursuivant

> Perustuuko tietoon ?



Voi tietty vaihdella, mutta pyörät lienevät valmistajan omaisuutta yleensä. Yksi tapaus tulee mieleen: kun Kreuziger lähti Liquigasilta, niin Kännärin miehet olivat jo hyvissä ajoin ennen joulua hakeneet pyörät Tsekin kodista pois. Käytännössä pyörättä jäänyt RK oli joutuvat ottamaan Satamaan ja S-Worksiin yhteyttä, josko lähettäisivät uutta maantiekaludtoa, että pääsee treenaamaan.

----------


## kolistelija

> Voi tietty vaihdella, mutta pyörät lienevät valmistajan omaisuutta yleensä. Yksi tapaus tulee mieleen: kun Kreuziger lähti Liquigasilta, niin Kännärin miehet olivat jo hyvissä ajoin ennen joulua hakeneet pyörät Tsekin kodista pois. Käytännössä pyörättä jäänyt RK oli joutuvat ottamaan Satamaan ja S-Worksiin yhteyttä, josko lähettäisivät uutta maantiekaludtoa, että pääsee treenaamaan.



Jotain siihen suuntaan juu. Voi olla että muistan väärin, mutta sellainen muistikuva on että Kellu olisi joskus haastattelussa kertonut jotain aiheesta. Olisikohan ollut niin että harmitteli kun ei saa ostaa fillaria itselleen, vai ihan vaan sitä että fillari pitää palauttaa. Kun en muista, enkä löydä googlella.

----------


## Samuli

Team Sky myi Pinarellojaan pari vuotta sitten pois.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Movistar ajelee Canyonin vehkeillä 2014

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/movi...canyon-in-2014

----------


## OMT

Joku jannu voitti Froomen 2012 Pinarellon ja laittoi heti myyntiin.

----------


## fyah



----------


## erkkk

> Jotain siihen suuntaan juu. Voi olla että muistan väärin, mutta sellainen muistikuva on että Kellu olisi joskus haastattelussa kertonut jotain aiheesta. Olisikohan ollut niin että harmitteli kun ei saa ostaa fillaria itselleen, vai ihan vaan sitä että fillari pitää palauttaa. Kun en muista, enkä löydä googlella.



Oli tullut sähköpostiin viestiä että fillari pitää palauttaa. Harvemmin noi pyörät jää kuskeille, ellei asiasta erikseen sovita. Pyörissä on kuitenkin kiinni todella paljon rahaa, mikä on ihan kiva realisoida ne omistavan tahon toimesta. Talleilla ja sponsoreilla on yleensä jotkin taloudelliset intressit minkä mukaan pitää elää.

----------


## fyah

Movistarin ensi kauden työväline

----------


## fyah

Belkinin Bianchi ei kyllä miellytä silmää (Vihreä ja celeste = FAIL)

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Shimano RaceTV:ssä on video BMC -tiimin tiloista Belgiassa.
Eikös BMC:llä ollut ennen Eastonin kiekoilla?
Onkohan niillä myös PRO-putket?

Kuten tuolla toisessa säikeessä totesimme että Giantista tuli tittelisponsari Shimanon rinnalle teamiin jonka aisempi nimi oli Argos-Shimano (Giant Shimano).
Jos jossain oli draamaa niin se oli kun Meridasta tuli Lampre-Merida tallin tittelisponsari ja samalla Wilierin kanssa solmittu sopimus käveltiin yli. Tämä on vanha tapaus, mutta ehkä kaikkein dramaattisin.

Giant Shimano on tarkkaan harkittu juttu. Siellä on juuri suurien markkinoiden ajureita kuten saksalaiset Kittel ja Degenkolb. Sitten näkä kaukoidän ajurit, joita ei taida olla muissa tiimeissa. Kiinan markkinat ovat aina vaan tärkeämpiä.

----------


## YGoo

> Shimano RaceTV:ssä on video BMC -tiimin tiloista Belgiassa.
> Eikös BMC:llä ollut ennen Eastonin kiekoilla?
> Onkohan niillä myös PRO-putket?.



BMC:llä on tänä vuonna samat osat kun viime vuonna: Shimanon voimansiirto ja kiekot sekä 3T:n putket.. Eastonin kiekot ja putket "lensi mäkeen" jo ennen viime kautta: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...41#post1966841

Ja pakko mainita vielä, että omasta mielestä hienoa kun Colnago tekee paluun korkeimmalle tasolle!

----------


## jjyrki

Varkaat ovat todenneet että fillaritkin ovat nykyään arvotavaraa. Jo kolmas iso kääntö lyhyen ajan sisällä, nyt vietiin Skyn kamppeita.
http://road.cc/content/news/111653-t...theft-16-bikes

----------


## kauris

> BMC:llä on tänä vuonna samat osat kun viime vuonna: Shimanon voimansiirto ja kiekot sekä 3T:n putket.. Eastonin kiekot ja putket "lensi mäkeen" jo ennen viime kautta: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...41#post1966841
> 
> Ja pakko mainita vielä, että omasta mielestä hienoa kun Colnago tekee paluun korkeimmalle tasolle!



Mä ihmettelin hetken että miten niin Colnago tekee paluun mutta Voecklerin ja kumppaneiden Europcar olikin viime vuonna vain toiseksi korkeimman tason tiimi. Itse odottelen mielenkiinnolla kevään mukulakiviklassikoiden alkamista, jotta näkee ajaako Europcar Colnagon uudella cx zerolla, jollaisen itse olen tilannut. Tähän asti joutuivat Colnagon kuskit valitsemaan cyclocross-mallin ja ilmeisesti jotkut täryyttivät myös osan kisoista c59:llä tai m10:llä.

----------


## Plus

^ 2014 C59:ssä on enemmän tilaa eturenkaalle, pitäisi kai mahtua 27mm. Missään nimessä runko ei ole täryyttävä, mutta mielenkiinnolla odottelen millä ajavat...

----------


## OJ

Taustameteliä....C40 on menestynein mukulakivipyörä ja kuten muuan Museeuw ja Boonen ovat luoneet lausumaan, niin jopa Roubaixissa on 200 km sileää...

----------


## kauris

Jotain C40 uudisversiotahan tai samaa henkeä cx zerolla on Colnagon mukaan juuri tavoiteltu. No ei mulla vertailukohtia juuri ole ja uskon olevani tyytyväinen pyörään joka tapauksessa. On se silti mukavaa, jos näkee samalla pyörällä edes joidenkin pro-kuskienkin painavan menemään kevään klassikoissa.

----------


## kauris

> Mä ihmettelin hetken että miten niin Colnago tekee paluun mutta Voecklerin ja kumppaneiden Europcar olikin viime vuonna vain toiseksi korkeimman tason tiimi. Itse odottelen mielenkiinnolla kevään mukulakiviklassikoiden alkamista, jotta näkee ajaako Europcar Colnagon uudella cx zerolla, jollaisen itse olen tilannut. Tähän asti joutuivat Colnagon kuskit valitsemaan cyclocross-mallin ja ilmeisesti jotkut täryyttivät myös osan kisoista c59:llä tai m10:llä.



No on siellä ainakin yksi kuski valinnut cx zeron
http://colnago.com/pichot-alexandre-...ero-3/?lang=fr



edit: Flanderista:

----------


## jjyrki

Tossa taas yksi juttu ammattilaisten työvälineistä. Ilmiselvästi toiminnallisuus on tyylikkyyden edellä. Jopa HePo-lenkeillä näkee visuaalisesti miellyttävämpiä fillareista.

----------


## kukavaa

tuommonen lista tiimien ajopeleistä, jos jollain on kanauutisten reportaasi mennyt ohi.
*Teams*
*Bike Manufacturer*
*Road bikes models*
*Time trial model*
*Wheels*
*Groupset*

AG2R LA Mondiale
Focus
Izalco Max
Izalco Chrono
Zipp
SRAM

Astana
Specialized
Venge/S-Works Tarmac
Shiv
Corima
Campagnolo

BMC Racing
BMC
Teammachine SLR01 / Timemachine TMR01
BMC TimeMachine
Shimano
Shimano

Cannondale
Cannondale
SuperSix EVO/Synapse
Slice
Mavic
Shimano

Dimension Data
Cervelo
R5/S5
P5
Enve
Shimano/Rotor

Etixx QuickStep
Specialized
Venge/S-Works Tarmac
Shiv
Roval
Shimano, then FSA

FDJ
Lapierre
Xelius SL/AircodeSL
Aerostorm
Shimano
Shimano

IAM Cycling
Scott
Foil/Addict
Plasma
DT Swiss
Shimano

Lampre-Merida
Merida
Reacto Evo/Scultura
Warp
Fulcrum
Shimano/Rotor

Lotto Soudal
Ridley
Helium SL/Noah SL
Dean Fast
Campagnolo
Campagnolo

Movistar
Canyon
Ultimate CF SLX/Aeroad
Speedmax CF
Campagnolo
Campagnolo

Orica GreenEdge
Scott
Foil/Addict
Plasma
Shimano
Shimano

Team Giant Alpecin
Giant
TCR Advanced SL/Propel Advanced SL /Defy
Trinity
Shimano
Shimano

Team Katusha
Canyon
Aeroad CF SLX/Aeroad
Speedmax CF
Zipp
SRAM

Team LottoNL Jumbo
Bianchi
OltreXR2 / Specialissima
Aquila CV
Shimano
Shimano

Team Sky
Pinarello
Dogma F8
Bolide
Shimano
Shimano

Tinkoff Team
Specialized
Venge/S-Works Tarmac
Shiv
Roval
Shimano, then FSA

Trek-Segafredo
Trek
Emonda / Madone / Domane
SpeedConcept
Bontrager
Shimano

----------


## kuovipolku

Pienenä yksityiskohtana: Lotto Soudal käyttää (kuten on käyttänyt vuodesta 2009) hollantilaisia C-Bear keskiöitä.

https://www.c-bear.com/

----------


## CamoN

Käviköhän SRAM:lle vanhanaikainen Red eTapin kanssa - eikös keskeisten komponenttien käytössä ammattilaistasolla ole jonkinlainen rajoitus julkaisupäivän ajankohdan suhteen, että niiden on pitänyt olla vapailla markkinoilla jostain kohtaa edellisvuotta jotta käyttö seuraavalla kaudella sallitaan? 

Toisaalta, onhan tuolla noita talleja jotka on olleet jo puoli vuotta valmiudessa Shimanon sähköjen vaihtamisessa FSA:n sähköihin heti, kun tuotantoversiot on saatavilla. Shimanolta on saatu varmaan melko hyvät diilit, luulisi että yksi koko SRAM-konsernin isoista tavoitteista lähitulevaisuudessa on eTapin yleistäminen kilpatasolla.

----------


## jeijei

> Käviköhän SRAM:lle vanhanaikainen Red eTapin kanssa - eikös keskeisten komponenttien käytössä ammattilaistasolla ole jonkinlainen rajoitus julkaisupäivän ajankohdan suhteen, että niiden on pitänyt olla vapailla markkinoilla jostain kohtaa edellisvuotta jotta käyttö seuraavalla kaudella sallitaan?



Kyllähän nuo muutkin ovat proffille tulleet testikäyttöön ennenkuin ovat yleisesti jaossa. Taitaa nykyään olla trendi, että ensin on tehtaan oma testaus ja sitten proffille. Hieman jälkijunassa hifistelijät saavat omansa käyttöön. 
Esim EPS:ää näkyi paljon ennenkuin tuli myytäväksi asiakkaille...

----------


## zander

Ei ole Colnago enää edustettuna WorldTour tasolla  :Irvistys:  Liekkö jollakin ProContinental-tiimillä käytössä. Ainakin ex Europcar nyk. Team Direct Energie, joka viime kaudella Colnagolla ajoi, vaihtoi BH:n fillareihin.

----------


## kukavaa

Saako sitä jousto-Pinaa muka tavan kuolevainen ostaa? Mahtaa olla hinnoissa, niinku ne brittien Olympia ratapyörät.

----------


## kuovipolku

^^ Gasprom-Rusvelo ajaa Colnagolla kuten on ajanut jo kaudesta 2013. Toinen Pro Conti -tason talli Team Novo-Nordisk vaihtoi tälle kaudelle Orbean Colnagoon. 

http://inrng.com/2016/01/2016-pro-team-bikes/

----------


## HXX1100H

Moi,   Jedi-sports.de, tuolta löytyy Pinarelloja jousilla ja ilman.

----------


## villef

> Tossa taas yksi juttu ammattilaisten työvälineistä. Ilmiselvästi toiminnallisuus on tyylikkyyden edellä. Jopa HePo-lenkeillä näkee visuaalisesti miellyttävämpiä fillareista.



Vaikka onkin 2014 vuoden juttu, niin Focus ja Colnago kyllä erottuivat edukseen..

Onko muuten se max 60mm laippa tullut säännöksi kiekoissa? Sellaista hän ainakin suunniteltiin (nimim "myinkö 80mm kiekot joskus turhaan?")

----------


## CamoN

Varmaan kiinnostuneet on jo käyneet lukemassa, mutta tässä koonnosta Bikerumorin tekemistä pyöräesittelyistä Santos Tour Down Under 2016:n varikolta:

AG2R La Mondiale / Focus Izalco Max / Alexis Gougeard (SRAM eTap)

Katusha / Canyon Abroad CF SLX / Vladimir Isaychev (SRAM eTap + Dura-Ace direct mount -jarrulänget)

Tinkoff / Specialized Venge ViAS / Adam Blythe

Lotto Soudal / Ridley Helium SL / Adam Hansen

LottoNL Jumbo / Bianchi Oltre XR2 / Maarten Tjallingii

Lampre Merida / Merida Scultura / Manuele Mori

Dimension data for Qhubeka / Cervelo S5 / Reinhardt Janse van Rensburg

FDJ / Lapierre Xelius SL / Benoit Vaugregard

Drapac / Swift Hypervox / Graeme Brown

Tuossa ei ole vielä kuin yhdeksän 20:stä TDU:ssa kisaavasta tallista, eli lisää samanmoisia pläjäyksiä luulisi olevan vielä tulossa (Giant, Scott, Trek, Cannondale, Pinarello, BMC). Joukossa aika monta laitetta jotka olisi hauska nähdä livenä, mutta erikoisuudessaan Adam Hansenin Ridley vie voiton ihan selvällä marginaalilla.

----------


## TPP

> Varmaan kiinnostuneet on jo käyneet lukemassa, mutta tässä koonnosta Bikerumorin tekemistä pyöräesittelyistä Santos Tour Down Under 2016:n varikolta:
> 
> AG2R La Mondiale / Focus Izalco Max / Alexis Gougeard (SRAM eTap)
> 
> Katusha / Canyon Abroad CF SLX / Vladimir Isaychev (SRAM eTap + Dura-Ace direct mount -jarrulänget)
> 
> Tinkoff / Specialized Venge ViAS / Adam Blythe
> 
> Lotto Soudal / Ridley Helium SL / Adam Hansen
> ...



Ei näy vielä levyjarruja...

----------


## CamoN

Jep, tein saman huomion. Tuskin näkyy Lähi-idän turneella tai kevään klassikoissakaan. Girossa isot tallit saattaa kokeilla kun etapeilla on kunnon laskuja.

----------


## leecher

Onko joku huomannut jostain millä renkailla teamit ajavat tällä  kaudella?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VPR

Continental Competition Pro Ltd on ainakin suosittu malli.

----------


## zander

Aika vähän näkyy aero-malleja pro-kuskien alla. Esim Spessulla ajavat käyttävät melkeenpä kaikki Tarmacia Vengen sijaan. Onko saatu hyöty niin pieni ja ajomukavuus huono vai mistä johtuu?

----------


## CamoN

Bicycling.comissa lyhyet esittelyt Tour de Francen joukkueiden pyöristä. Yllättävän monella tallilla aeropyörä on ns. ykkösvaihtoehto, mutta toisaalta Tourin alussa varsinaiset mäkietapit loistaa vielä poissaolollaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä uusia pro-pyöriä. On Factor ja Argon mutta missä Time tai Look?  :Vink: 

Ja vahvasti on Shimano jyrännyt. Oliko kolme Campaa ja yksi Sram. Aika yllättävää minusta, kun en ole tätä markkinaa niin aktiivisesti seurannut. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...am-bike-guide/

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itselleni tuo Factor on tullut uutena merkkinä. Time on tainnut olla jo jonkin aikaa poissa pro-tallien pyöristä, onkohan viimeksi ollut joskus Quick-Stepin tai Cofidiksen välineenä.

----------


## Kossu

Tää on jo pari kuukautta vanha juttu mutta laitetaan linkki näkyviin kun ketju on ollut yli vuoden hiljaisena.
Kauden 2018 välineitä: http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...-bike-guide-1/

----------


## PeeHoo

Vincenco Nibali ja varmaan koko Bagrain-Merida-talli käytti SRM:n mittaria eilen Milano-San REmo -ajossa. Näyttää maksavan yli 800 euroa ja anturit vielä päälle. Ja wattikammet, jos haluaa oikeaa hyötyä mittarista.

En ole ostamassa, mutta jollain on varmasti sellaisia kokemuksia, joista haluaisin kuulla.

Tämmöttös_ http://www.srm.de/product/powercontrol/

----------


## CamoN

SRM on vielä muutamien Protour-tallien käytössä, mutta taitaa olla poistuvaa kalustoa. Eivät ole pysyneet hintakilpailun kyydissä tai uudistaneet mallistoaan riittävän nopeasti. Parempaan liiketoimintaa kykenevät kilpailijat tarjoavat ammattilaistalleille paremmat diilit ja SRM kuihtunee pois koko skenestä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mites noiden pro-pyörien geometria on kehittynyt tässä viime vuosina? Onko ajoasennot rennompia kuin ennen?

----------


## CamoN

Jos jokin on muuttunut, niin sanoisin että nykyään ajetaan vielä säännönmukaisemmin "liian pienellä" rungolla muutaman vuoden takaiseen verrattuna. Melkein poikkeuksetta tämän vuoden proffien pyöräesittelyissä mainitaan 140mm tai pidempi stemmi.

Tuosta ajotietokone- ja tehomittariasiasta vielä - tänään Ranskan mestaruussarjaan (?) kuuluvassa GP Denain -kilpailussa Adrien Petit yritti voittaa ajaen pitkän soolon Wilierillä, jossa ei lähikuvien perusteella ollut ajotietokonetta tai edes ajotietokoneistukkaa ollenkaan. Kyseessä saattoi tietysti olla tallin varapyörä ja tallin käytäntönä ehkä on ettei ajotietokoneita siirrellä pyörästä toiseen jos pyörä täytyy vaihtaa. No joka tapauksessa, "luomuna" ajaminen kantoi vain kahden kilometrin päähän viivasta jolloin pääjoukko nielaisi Petitin.

----------


## Laroute

> Mites noiden pro-pyörien geometria on kehittynyt tässä viime vuosina? Onko ajoasennot rennompia kuin ennen?



Ihan näin "mutu"-tuntumalta asiat ovat menneet ihan toiseen suuntaan ja ajoasennot muuttuneet "tuskaisemmiksi". Stongat vaikuttavat olevan yhä alempana aerodynamiikan takia ja epämukavuus jää toissijaiseen asemaan vauhdin rinnalla. Nykymahdollisuus kallistaa satulaa enemmän kuin ennen tarjoa mulkkualueen puolesta mukavuutta alempaan ajoasentoon, joka siirtää sieltä epämukavuutta käsille ja niskalle. Tällainen ajatus tulee kaltaiselleni näppispyöräilijälle.

----------


## Munarello

Tänään pitkään irtiotossa ajanut Roompotin Jan-Willem van Schip on valinnut hieman erikoisemman ohjaustangon pyöräänsä.

----------


## Köfte

^ Haiskahtaa ratapuolen tuotteelta? Jännä viritelmä sinällään,
olisi kiva saada lisäinfoa asiasta; tiedä vaikka olisi "uusi musta".

----------


## TuplaO

Kiinnitin huomiota samaan kamppeeseen. Hupuilta aika lailla superkapea ja alaote melko normaali aggressiivisen flaren ansiosta. Molempi parempi kai sitten.

----------


## Jdocmtry

Onko kenelläkään tietoa/havaintoa millä TT-pyörillä Aqua Blue Sport ajaa tällä kaudella? Onko Stradaan ruuvattu TT-ohjaamo?

----------


## Pohje

Terve!

Kuvailin kisan jälkeen Pro-ukkojen fillareita Paris-Roubaixin jälkeen.
Tässä muutama:

ps. Matkakertomus löytyy täältä



Saganin kullitettu pyörä odotti pakkaamista. Tarkkasilmäinen voi huomata, että tällä ei ajettu kisaa Roubaixissa, koska stemmin alta puuttuu spessun joustoelementti.



John Degelkolbin varapyörä





Sagan Van  :Kieli pitkällä: 





Canyonit odottaa purkua rekan kyytiin







Scottit oli löytänyt hienon pyörätelineen

----------


## Pohje

Greg Van Avermaetin kullitettu BMC





Factorit ei telinettä kaipaa..









Osaan Campan jarruista oli lisätty tuollainen pika-aukaisuklipu





Cervelot oli varustettu Rotoreilla ja kullitetuilla ketjuilla.

----------


## TuplaO

Hienoja kuvia actionin erturintamasta! (Hauska sana muuten tuo kullitus. Kullitusta harrastavat nykyään kaikki, kultausta tuskin kukaan.)

----------


## Pohje

> Hienoja kuvia actionin erturintamasta! (Hauska sana muuten tuo kullitus. Kullitusta harrastavat nykyään kaikki, kultausta tuskin kukaan.)



Joo totta "kullattu" tai "kultainen" on jotenkin tylsiä. "kullitettu" sisältää sopivan määrän sarkasmia ja v*ttuilua kyseisen värin käyttöön liittyen.

----------


## VesaP

> ^ Haiskahtaa ratapuolen tuotteelta? Jännä viritelmä sinällään,
> olisi kiva saada lisäinfoa asiasta; tiedä vaikka olisi "uusi musta".



http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...e-pro-peloton/

----------


## VesaP

Lightweightit ja Shimanon 105 osat (no, ainakin kammet):

----------


## VesaP

Ja meanwhile in Columbia:



Froome, tempopyörä ja 200 km tuommosta tietä ja ilmeisesti "riittävästi" ollut nousumetrejä tuolla treenilenkillä myös. Eli ei ole välineistä kiinni edes ammattikuskilla missä sitä ja millä ajaa. Respect!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2109906128

----------

